# Music swap/File Sharing



## erisACAB (May 19, 2018)

Trying to find the best way to share music among friends and acquaintances. At the moment I have an extra Dropbox account I've made, that I've been passing the login around to my friends with large collections of music, so they can take and leave whatever music they'd want to share. It's working well enough so far but the issue is it's only 2gb of storage. It's a decent amount but will probably be filled soon. Anyone have any ideas as to what sites/programs might be ok for this kinda thing?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 19, 2018)

hmmm... you could try using mega.nz... they're reliable, and give 50gb of free storage. I've been using them for years without much of an issue. If your friends get mega accounts, you each get 50gb and you can share folders between accounts or just copy folders from their account to your own. Only limitation is that you can only download 5gb a month from your account to your computer, unless you pay for the service. there are ways around this though, mainly the megadownloader app.


----------

